# Placenta



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Had a scan today as at my anomally scan my placenta was low lying.

Today all was well and baby is head down and the head is past her placenta thank goodness and on my notes they have written Placenta ant mid.  What does that mean? I've been told all is well and that the placenta is no longer a problem but just wondered what Plac ant mid meant.

So chuffed that her placenta is no longer in the way of the birth canal and I can hopefully labour naturally.

Also what does BPD mean on maternity notes.

Thanks

Y x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Ant mid means that your placenta is at the front of your uterus, and halfway up it.  BPD means bi parietal diameter, which basically measures how wide the head is.
hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Emilycaitlin

Wanted to make sure that my notes reflected that my placenta was no longer low lying. So if she's written mid then my notes do reflect its NOT low lying anymore don't they?

Tried to find a chart of BPD on the web without much luck but I guess all must be well wih that measurement or they would have said and she's estimating a good weight at present.

Thanks

Yx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It definitely isn't low, just about halfway up your uterus.  They do a bpd measurement routinely on a scan, so don't worry that they have been concerned

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Emilycaitlin

Thanks again for your reply.  Its such a relief to know it isn't low and I don't need a c section because of it.  Is halfway up the uterus and okay place for it to be so as to not cause problems with the birth?

They weren't concerned about the bpd measurement I just wondered what it meant.  They said she was weighing just fine for her gestation.  My scan was yesterday and she was about 4 and half pounds.  So if she was to put on the average half a pound between now and due date she would be about 8lbs.  I think she will be 7lbs something.  How accurate are the estimated weights on scans?

Thanks again

Yx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

Your placenta is in a completely safe place for you to have a normal delivery, so don't worry.  Weights on scans aren't accurate, lots of people get induced because their baby is 'too small', or 'too big', and quite often, they are a lot different to what the scan has said!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks so much!!!!

I guess then what you are saying is I'll not know her size until she is born.  I have heard a few girls say the scan estimates were wrong.  As long as she's healthy and safe thats what matters!!

xx


----------

